# Fujairah free trade zone 1 to Dubai



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

Can i check with you guys how far is Fujairah free trade zone 1 from Dubai by driving? 

Any easy route or expressway that is connected between fujairah and dubai?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Take route 89 out of Fujairah past the airport, then join route 88 (Al Dhaid Road) and stay on that until you reach route 311 (Emirates Road) and that will take you to Dubai. Look on Google Maps, it's quite easy.


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Take route 89 out of Fujairah past the airport, then join route 88 (Al Dhaid Road) and stay on that until you reach route 311 (Emirates Road) and that will take you to Dubai. Look on Google Maps, it's quite easy.


how long will the journey take?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Depends on how fast you drive, 2 hours?


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

okie... 2 hours sounds fair for a weekend trip. Thanks for your info!


----------

